# "Top Gear" Live In The RDS, does anyone know how to get tickets?



## tilly1 (26 Jun 2008)

Does anyone know when you can buy tickets for Top Gear, when it comes to the RDS this year!!!


----------



## askU (26 Jun 2008)

*Re: Top Gear Live In The Rds*

When are Top Gear Live *In *The Rds?


----------



## tilly1 (26 Jun 2008)

*Re: Top Gear Live In The Rds*

november!!!  Dying to get tickets!!! But i can they just say on the website that there on sale in june!!!!


----------



## Megan (27 Jun 2008)

*Re: Top Gear Live In The Rds*

[broken link removed]

I have just phoned the above number and they told me tickets won't be on sale until September and to phone back at the end of August and they maybe able to give some idea of price.


----------



## Henny Penny (23 Aug 2008)

*Re: Top Gear Live In The Rds*

According to the website tickets are on sale on Sept 10th. No price yet.


----------



## bond-007 (23 Aug 2008)

*Re: Top Gear Live In The Rds*



Henny Penny said:


> According to the website tickets are on sale on Sept 10th. No price yet.


I will be in the USA then.


----------



## Peeete (23 Aug 2008)

*Re: Top Gear Live In The Rds*



bond-007 said:


> I will be in the USA then.



You should be able to still purchase them over the internet over there!


----------



## Frank Zappa (24 Aug 2008)

Brilliant

I cant wait to see Clarkson compare an Aston Martin to a Toyota Yaris.....LIVE!


----------



## damomac (3 Sep 2008)

Declan Carty on Newstalk mentioned that 2500 Premium tickets would be on sale from today on www.topgearlive.ie and the general admission tickets would go on sale in a few weeks.

The site is down at the moment.

These premium tickets were priced at either €100 or €120 and include a €50 Brown Thomas voucher. Not bad.


----------



## Iceman732 (3 Sep 2008)

Yep just bought two tickets now.

You get a €50 BT card with each ticket but they can only be used when you spend in excess of €250.... So I guess that means I'll have to buy two pairs of socks in there!!


----------



## mik_da_man (4 Sep 2008)

Feck - all sold out now


----------



## Frank Zappa (4 Sep 2008)

Don't worry mate.

You can still catch two year old episodes of Top Gear on RTE


----------



## TarfHead (4 Sep 2008)

from the website

BROWN THOMAS EXCLUSIVE OFFER SOLD OUT

TICKETS GO ON GENERAL SALE WEDNESDAY 10 SEPTEMBER AT 9.00am


----------



## Speedwell (5 Sep 2008)

Tickets seem to be on sale again.


----------



## krissovo (10 Sep 2008)

All gone and already on ebay


----------



## Spag Hoop (10 Sep 2008)

You can book tickets still for the London [+ Birmingham] shows for GBP£38 [€47 approx]. We are flying Dub to Gatwick for €20 pp rtn inclusive for the event. Beats the RDS hiked-up prices - plus we get a day out in London


----------



## Frank Zappa (11 Sep 2008)

Rats!

Oh well

I can't wait to see it on RTE in 2 years time.


----------



## Mirage (11 Nov 2008)

TICKET FOR SALE

I have 1 "Limited Exclusive Ticket" available for Thursday 27th November. It also includes Access to the "Paddock area with Paddock Tour".

Paid e125.50.

Will sell for best offered price.


e mail me at cu_lung@hotmail.com


----------



## Herbie (11 Nov 2008)

A large (official) advert in last Saturday's Irish Times said that an additional 1000 tickets have been released.  They aren't scarce.


----------



## bond-007 (11 Nov 2008)

They are all very dear, min of €100 a shot.


----------



## JennieC (20 Nov 2008)

Hi folks, 

I have two tickets spare for Top Gear next Friday night (Nov 29th). We paid €210 (have receipt) for the two but I would be delighted to get €80 each for them (i.e. €50 lower than original price).

I'd love to still be going but something else has come up on that evening.

E-mail me on bullockharbrou@yahoo.co.uk

Thanks,
Jen


----------

